# Temp and humidity



## sargent sausage (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello everybody I was wondering what temp and humidity should I keep my drying room @ during the first seven days? I know complete darkness is a must, but I havnt seen anything on temp or humidity The first strain I'll be drying is AK-47 and odyssey both hybrids


----------



## Growdude (Aug 18, 2007)

sargent sausage said:
			
		

> Hello everybody I was wondering what temp and humidity should I keep my drying room @ during the first seven days? I know complete darkness is a must, but I havnt seen anything on temp or humidity The first strain I'll be drying is AK-47 and odyssey both hybrids


 
I use 40-50 % humidity @ 75-80 deg f


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2007)

How do you measure humidity?


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> How do you measure humidity?


a hygrometer..


----------

